

Ask HN: What should I have my new title be? - jabs83

My current title is front end engineer. My boss wants to give me a title change&#x2F;more responsibility. I&#x27;m pretty much allowed to frame my title any way I want. So I would like to see what would be the best title change for my resume and allow me the greatest flexibility in the future:<p>Senior Front End Engineer
Front End Technical Lead
Lead Front End Developer<p>Or some other permutation? Thanks in advance for any input.
======
theklr
Senior Lead Technical Engineer of Software Design and Development Affairs for
Front End,UX/UI

------
eip
His Holiness Via Lactea Maximus, Grand Emperor of the Galactic Cluster,
Potentate of the Southern Quadrant, Imperator of Countless Worlds

